# Coke or Pepsi?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ Which one? For me, it's Pepsi anyday, Coke has a weird taste to it, and I don't like it as much. Still, it suffices when it's the only thing available.

Also, Pepsi has Pepsi Next, which has 30% less sugar. It uses stevia sweetener for the missing sugar content.


----------



## IndigoMittens (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently had a side by side comparison and couldn't taste much of a difference o.o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked coke because it seems to have a stronger taste. Pepsi is good too though


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

IndigoMittens said:


> I recently had a side by side comparison and couldn't taste much of a difference o.o


Weird to me coke always tastes stronger or at least more strong on the carbonation


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Mt dew, FTW!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

CravingBass said:


> ^^ Which one? For me, it's Pepsi anyday Coke has a weird taste to it, and I don't like it as much. Still, it suffices when it's the only thing available.
> 
> Also, Pepsi has Pepsi Next, which has 30% less sugar. It uses stevia sweetener for the missing sugar content.


Unless they taste watery then..ok..but sometimes it reminds me of some type of medicine..when i drink them...same with Dr. Pepper:no..but Dr.Pepper is worse.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SmartCar said:


> Unless they taste watery then..ok..but sometimes it reminds me of some type of medicine..when i drink them...same with Dr. Pepper:no..but Dr.Pepper is worse.


Dr.Pepper is amazing, but it's hard to get in Australia.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Weird to me coke always tastes stronger or at least more strong on the carbonation


Yeah, Coke has a stronger taste and more carbonation.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What are we voting on?

Which one causes more weight problems? Which one causes more dental problems? Which one comes with stronger sugar highs and crashes? Which one's harder to wean off?

Help a voter out.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Sprite all da way erryday


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

cokeeeeee


----------



## McLovinn (Apr 26, 2014)

I always thought they taste the same, but i guess coke since thats mostly what we have in the house...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Pepsi


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> What are we voting on?
> 
> Which one causes more weight problems? Which one causes more dental problems? Which one comes with stronger sugar highs and crashes? Which one's harder to wean off?
> 
> Help a voter out.


Which one you prefer.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Coca Cola just hasn't been the same since they took out the cocaine back in 1903.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Reclus said:


> Coca Cola just hasn't been the same since they took out the cocaine back in 1903.


:lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Reclus said:


> Coca Cola just hasn't been the same since they took out the cocaine back in 1903.


Good because then we would have an overdose problem.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Pepsi Max > Coke > Pepsi


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Dr Pepper. 

I don't have much preference for the other 2. I find pepsi has a weird after taste to me. Sort of tinny.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Both are gross. 

I like root beer. Specifically A&W. Definitely not Mug, which tastes like weak, watered down sludge. And it's not caffeinated, so there's not even a practical purpose. However, I do try to avoid any soda at all costs. Stuffz bad 4 u, mane.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I vote Coke, I used to drink it.

Now I don't drink soft drinks. Haven't in at least 5 years.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Coca Cola. I don't like Pepsi. xD


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Dr Pepper is the only correct answer


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Diet pepsi for life.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't drink either one, but I prefer coke.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

idoughnutknow said:


> Dr Pepper is the only correct answer


Dr. Pepper is amazing, but it's hard to get in Australia. :no


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Coke !!!!!*

*Pepsi is HORRIBLE !*

Tastes like someone took their kids chemistry set 
and dumped a random bunch of chemicals into it !

:eyesuke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Pepsi is HORRIBLE !*
> 
> Tastes like someone took their kids chemistry set
> and dumped a random bunch of chemicals into it !
> ...


I personally find that Pepsi tastes a bit more natural and sweet than Coke.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Pepsi tastes better, but I drink diet Coke because it has no sugar/calories


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> I personally find that Pepsi tastes a bit more natural and sweet than Coke.


Interesting.
Some people like me think Pepsi has much more of a chemical taste to it, and others think Coke does.

Actually I do not buy or drink either one unless I am at a gathering and it is offered to me. I have not bought soft drinks for years. The amount of carbonation bothers me. You have to BURP after every swallow ! Too many bubbles !! LOL.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Back when I used to drink real cola, Coke. Neither right now.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I studied the taste of both carefully, and Pepsi is better.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Club soda.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Swanhild said:


> Pepsi tastes better, but I drink diet Coke because it has no sugar/calories


What about Pepsi Max?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Interesting.
> Some people like me think Pepsi has much more of a chemical taste to it, and others think Coke does.
> 
> Actually I do not buy or drink either one unless I am at a gathering and it is offered to me. I have not bought soft drinks for years. The amount of carbonation bothers me. You have to BURP after every swallow ! Too many bubbles !! LOL.


For some reason, I never burp. I can't burp and never really have. I don't really know why, and it's a little worrying.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I chose coke but I'm actually fine with those $1 supermarket/drug store brands of coke. Only drink diet.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Rare, but I like








it has a smooth taste,, sweet! I hope I'm not the only one who like it!


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemonade.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pepsi


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

senomyx pepsi Google
Cough , Cough


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZJtIdOTfAY


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Dr Pepper*

zero


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i dont drink cola nor pepsi... yuuuck!

water ftw!

yeah.. and milk.. im a cat...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised that most people picked Coke. :S


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Dr Pepper.


Yes, Dr. Pepper for the win.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Normal Coke and Diet Pepsi. Or was it Pepsi Max and Diet Coke. I'm not sure. I'll drink anything really.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Without a doubt Coca Cola, one of the greatest things to come out of America in my opinion


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Pepsi because it is the superior cola I like its sweeter taste.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

pepsi


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

What is a soda?
Just water, fructose, color.
Tongue is for lying...​


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

Pepsi, but only because of Pepsi Next. I like Coca-Cola better than Pepsi but I won't drink it because of the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

BassHead said:


> Pepsi, but only because of Pepsi Next. I like Coca-Cola better than Pepsi but I won't drink it because of the artificial sweeteners.


Normal Coca-Cola doesn't have artificial sweetener does it?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> Rare, but I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. RC Cola, the cola dark horse.

Coke from the tap. Pepsi in the can. RC cola anyway you can get it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

apx24 said:


> Without a doubt Coca Cola, one of the greatest things to come out of America in my opinion


Except the taste is apparently quite different in the US - weirdly sweet from what I hear.
I don't know if there are different levels of carbohydrates and sweeteners or it's just due to using high fructose corn syrup instead of sugar, but I've heard it described as how Pepsi Max tastes here.

I'll have to go with EU Coca Cola as well though.
The taste is just that bit sharper than the others.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Pepsi is the poor mans coke.


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> Normal Coca-Cola doesn't have artificial sweetener does it?


No, but it has a lot of sugar, another thing I try to avoid.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

coke and pepsi


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Off-Topic:Back in the early 80's during the economic booming, my fa/ther imported Pepsi from the U.S.... I think 50 containers (not sure)...

Around 35 containers all the tins inside exploded during tansportation!

*When they opened those containers 100's of Liters of Pepsi came out .. in few days it created holes in the warehouse concrete floors!*

He ened in court against pepsi,,the local pepsi factory in theU.S. didn't know that those orders will be exported overseas so they used noraml tins..



Milco said:


> Except the taste is apparently quite different in the US - weirdly sweet from what I hear.
> I don't know if there are different levels of carbohydrates and sweeteners or it's just due to using high fructose corn syrup instead of sugar, but I've heard it described as how Pepsi Max tastes here.
> 
> I'll have to go with EU Coca Cola as well though.
> The taste is just that bit sharper than the others.


The Real EU =









They quit producing it here in the early 90's..it had a strong taste!..As far as I know they changed the taste now!!!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Coke, but if I'm being honest, the taste difference is too negligible to make a clear preference between the two. Voted Coke because it was the only one I used to buy.

I don't drink soda anymore.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Coke I suppose, I just grew up drinking it, and Pepsi always ended up being the go to mixer drink, now it just tastes like rum to me.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Coke wins!! Drink komabt


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Pepsi Max only. Its like crack to me :clap


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

HYPHY MUD!!! :lol


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

They taste exactly the same, I’ve never noticed any difference.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Coke, no contest.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Coke tastes crisper. Plus, they used to put cocaine in that stuff, and still flavor it with coca leaves.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

loneliness said:


> Coke tastes crisper. *Plus, they used to put cocaine in that stuff*, and still flavor it with coca leaves.


Could it actually make you high?


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Could it actually make you high?


well, they didn't use too much cocaine and since it was ingested orally (instead of snorted) it probably didn't get you too high. It probably had a mild, but pleasant, stimulant effect similar to a traditional coca tea.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Vanilla coke is good, don't know about Pepsi.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

LotteTortoise said:


> Vanilla coke is good, don't know about Pepsi.


Mmm, Vanilla Coke is good... I wish there was Vanilla Pepsi.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Store brand cola, because it's cheaper.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

bluecrime said:


> They taste exactly the same, I've never noticed any difference.


 Believe me. They don't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> They taste exactly the same, I've never noticed any difference.


I find that if you get really used to one of them, the other one tastes noticeably different. If you were given the other one (that you don't drink), you'd notice that it tastes slightly different.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> If you were given the other one (that you don't drink), you'd notice that it tastes slightly different.


 Much more than slightly. Pepsi is much crisper and not as syrupy. Coke seems to hang around in my throat forever after drinking it. Pepsi never does that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Much more than slightly. Pepsi is much crisper and not as syrupy. Coke seems to hang around in my throat forever after drinking it. Pepsi never does that.


Coke tastes more chemical-ish to me.


----------

